# Sargent report 11-5-16



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, it's getting better. Got down to the beach around 10am Saturday morning, joined by Steve Holchak and his wife, to break in Steve's new surf rod. We started out setting a couple rods out with crab, because it's all I had, then I started throwing the cast net in search of fresh mullet. Low and behold, I started catching perfect 6" to 10" mullet every cast and quickly filled my ice chest. With a fresh supply of bait secured we quickly put fresh mullet on all the rods. There was about a hour wait before the first run, because it was a slack tide, but as soon as the tide started coming in the fish started biting. Steve got the first run and landed a beautiful bull red which was covered by over 30 spots. We caught several more reds and hooked into a few sharks that broke us off. We were fishing in the second gut using fresh cut mullet. The fishing wasn't no-stop, but it was sure better than it's been for the last 3 weeks. We tried to go again Sunday, but the rain hit us right after I got the rods out, so we packed up and called it quits.
On a side note. I'm going to be at the 2cool beach gathering in surf side next weekend. If anyone is interested, I may give a Surf Fishing Basic's Seminar on Saturday, covering things like equipment, leaders, baits, and reading the water.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the great report.How about a close-up of the rod holder?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

peckerwood said:


> Thanks for the great report.How about a close-up of the rod holder?


It's a 24" piece of 1 1/2" galvanized pipe welded to a 36" piece of 1 1/2" angle iron, 48" total length, with 1 1/2" washers welded to the bottom of the pipe to keep the reel from hitting. On these I welded a 7" long piece of the 1 1/2" pipe at a angle for my bait rod, that way if I'm fishing for bait and my big rod goes off I have a place to put it so it don't fall in the sand, or if the fishing is slow I just use it to hold my bait rod.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Let me know next time y'all go. I'd love to join ya! I'm always down there and just across the street from you


----------



## pj plastics (Jul 8, 2012)

*Sargent*

Amazing... Steve looks as happy as all those kids that Sharkchum makes happy! Very nice!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Nicely done. Are the tides dropped back any, or is it still covering the whole beach at high tide?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

pj plastics said:


> Amazing... Steve looks as happy as all those kids that Sharkchum makes happy! Very nice!


Yes! a 61 year old kid.It was a whole lotta' fun. Can't wait to try again. I'm planning on doing it next weekend, at "The Gathering" Mark U, does my 12' Penn Prevail qualify as a 'Barbie' rod?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

mtaswt said:


> Let me know next time y'all go. I'd love to join ya! I'm always down there and just across the street from you


No Potlickers! Just kidding, Matt.We should get as many people as possible together, to learn from the master. He really does know pretty much everything about fishing the surf(All fishing, for that matter) And, he doesn't hide anything.I think John was as excited as I was when I caught that first red.2nd bait on my Virgin Pole(Can I say that on here? lol!)


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Great report, as usual. Good to see Mia making sure the fish stayed caught!


----------

